# Athearn SD70ACe Engine Shutdown Sequence?



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Im trying to figure out how to get my Athearn SD70ACe's equipped with factory Tsunami sound decoders to "play" the engine shut down sequence. Ive scoured the internet with no luck and have looked at numberous Tsunami / Athearn manuels online on how to go about getting them to run the sequence.

Is there some CV's that need adjusting to get them to do this? I am using the Digitrax Zephyr Xtra (DSC51) to run and program the decoders. Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance,

-Chris


----------

